# Is this Colnago worth $100?



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

I had this Colnago for over 15 years purchased it for a co-worker who picked it up on a trip to Italy. Just sitting at my parents garage. What to start riding again, so i took it to a bike shop around town and ask how much do you think it worth? He told me about $100. Is it worth that much?


----------



## zacolnago (Feb 15, 2006)

That would polish up nicely. The crankset and bottom bracket would fetch $100 on eBay on their own, so i'd say that $100 is a bit on the cheap side for the complete bike


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Just the components themselves look like they are worth more than $100. That looks like an old school Super Record crank and I bought one of those a couple years ago off e-bay for something like $110. Same goes for the brakes you have on the bike. I bought some Campagnolo Nuovo Record brakes to replace the Modolo brakes on my 1985 bike and that cost me around $100.

Maybe the bike shop owner thought you wanted to sell it to him and he was looking to make a "deal".

If you are interested in getting back into riding, who really cares how much the bike is worth. The only question should really be "How much will it cost to get it back on the road?".


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks for the info. is there anything i can do to change the wheel, because the tires are glue on? I'm worried about getting a flat and can't repair it on the road.


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

The tyres are glued on? You're riding tubbies then - I would guess that the wheel rims were changed at some time in the early 1990s. You could have the wheels re-laced with clincher rims, which enables you to use the standard tyre and tube set-up. Or you could buy another set of wheels, which may be cheaper in the long run if you get a good second-hand set. If you decide to keep the tubbies, my understanding is that you can run the tyres with a sealant inside - it's very effective and usually seals any puncture as it happens. Guys also use superglue to touch up any punctures. As for the value ... sheesh, I'm guessing at exchange rates here, but I'd happily pay around 5 000 South African Rands for that baby, which would translate as about U$ 450. You'll find a newer saddle more comfortable ... but otherwise you're a lucky, lucky man with such an original Colnago in such nice condition. I'm jealous!


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

eddie5140 said:


> Thanks for the info. is there anything i can do to change the wheel, because the tires are glue on? I'm worried about getting a flat and can't repair it on the road.


It'll probably be worst than that. The glue dries out and becomes brittle over time. At some point it will fail and the tire will roll off the rim, and you will be in a bad way, particularly if you're in traffic or riding at a good rate. Don't ride the bike in its current condition.

The bottom bracket and hub grease has also most likely dried out to the point that if you ride for any distance you will have bearing and race failure. When that happens, the components (which is most of the value of the bike) will be toast.

The bike's probably worth around $300-400 in its current condition. In order to get it back into a good riding state, it will need a full maintenance, have the rims replaced with clinchers, and new tires/tubes. That will cost around $400.

You'll have a pretty nice bike at that point though.


----------



## Sablotny (Aug 15, 2002)

would some classic, white downtube "COLNAGO" decals add $100 of value to the bike??


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Huh? Wuh? Is this a trick post? It's a classic, you yutz! Restore it. Ride it. Carry a hanky around, to wipe off the drool of fellow riders off of it.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

I think from the postings I.m going to restore this bike. so i took it to my local bike shop (Rays Bikes in Fairfield Ca.) and they were very helpful, i went to the shop to have new tires put on and brakes adjusted other then that the bike was all original. He also told me the bike had less then 50 miles on it just on how everything looks, he saids a lot of customs comes in the put new components to make the bike a nicer ride, should i do it? or keep it all original? Thanks Sablotny for the decal info, the only thing i need to know is what year and model it is. I saw some decals on ebay for $40 i just don"t want to buy the wrong ones,


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

eddie5140 said:


> I think from the postings I.m going to restore this bike. so i took it to my local bike shop (Rays Bikes in Fairfield Ca.) and they were very helpful, i went to the shop to have new tires put on and brakes adjusted other then that the bike was all original. He also told me the bike had less then 50 miles on it just on how everything looks, he saids a lot of customs comes in the put new components to make the bike a nicer ride, should i do it? or keep it all original? Thanks Sablotny for the decal info, the only thing i need to know is what year and model it is. I saw some decals on ebay for $40 i just don"t want to buy the wrong ones,


I thought about updating my 1985 ride, but it was too much of a hassle. The rear spacing is 126 mm, so it will only accept 6 or 7 speeds. Not easy finding brifters, etc. for that. Plus, I just think the older bikes look better with period corredt components. By the way, I have 1985 Campy Super Record on my vintage bike. 40,000 or so miles on it and it still rides fine. If you aren't thinking about racing it, I would just leave it the way it is. For the year you are talking about, those components are about the nicest that were available.


----------



## erj549 (Jul 26, 2008)

You drive a hard bargain, but I'll give you $150 for it. 

But seriously, that's a sweet ride and it looks to be in pretty amazing shape for its age. As others have said, upgrading parts would probably be a pain, and besides, you've got classic stuff on there that totally goes with the bike. Get it tuned up good, clean it like it's your baby, and take it out for a spin. Maybe even wear a spare tubular across your shoulders just for good measure.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Just got my bike out of the shop with two brand new tires. Put some new handle bar grips and a water bottle holder and I'm ready to hit the road!!!!!


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Cookin'!


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

Would you look at that now! Lookin' beautiful, and I hope she gives you all the miles of pleasure that only a Colnago can.


----------



## config (Aug 16, 2002)

That's a sweet ride! Just be careful not to get your neck tangled in that cable;-)


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Beautiful!

Maybe some toe clips and straps?


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

It is definitely a nice ride. As already mentioned, I think I would look for some aero brake levers that route the cable under the bar tape. I have Dia-Compe brake levers on my old school 1985 Mino Denti, but I think Campy made a set of such levers back in the 80s too.

The important thing is that the bike functions. You will get many miles out of that bike.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

What do you guys think about these decals I found on ebay?


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

Still havent heard back from Alex Colnago about decals for you.. As long as those are the actual decals for your Nuovo Mexico, those look great.


----------



## enzo269 (May 25, 2009)

I found this on the web.. Looks as though I was right.. Your frame is an early 80's Mexico.. Your decals are close to original but not quite.. I will get back to you as soon as I hear back from Alex Colnago.. 

http://www.wooljersey.com/gallery/v/Arno/colnago+Mexico/colnago+mexico+side.jpg.html


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks Enzo269!!!!!


----------



## Le Turbo (Jun 10, 2010)

... and now that little "your bike's worth $100" fool bike-shop owner can go eat his words. I hope they give him indigestion. I hate to think how many beautiful and valuable bikes have been destroyed as a result of such uneducated advice. Well done Eddie5140, you've scored yourself a beaut!


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

I took the bike out for the first time on a charity event (bike the bridges) It was a 25 mile ride with a lot of hill, wish i had more gears. I usually ride mountain bikes, but after riding the road bike for the first time I don't think I going I will ever go back to a mountain bike again. I love riding my road bike and thinking about getting a newer one. but I'm going to keep my Colnago forever.


----------



## icsloppl (Aug 25, 2009)

Do you have a pic with the decals on? Must look sweets :aureola:


----------



## lightweight (May 10, 2011)

wow - it looks amazing. I love the old school brown hoods and how they look with the white tape. if its possible i would drop the handlebars alittle but then again this is a classic bike so the way its setup now is period correct.


----------



## pete2528ca (Jun 17, 2011)

wow what a score.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

*Finally Decals!!!!!*

I found some decals from ebay for under $20, used my camera phone, better pictures soon.


----------



## davelikestoplay (May 27, 2010)

nice bike.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

*better pictures!!!!*

found the campagnolo air pump at my parents house. Lucky for me they never throw nothing out.


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Beautiferous.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Nice bike. I know it will be a pain with all the spokes but if you get yourself some aluminum polish (I use never dull) and go to town on those hubs they will shine up real nice. That's a Silca frame pump by the way.

Oh and one other thing. If you could locate some originals, those brake hoods would probably cost you $100 to replace.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks, I was thinking about replacing the seat, but I want to keep it original. What to you think?


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

@Nielly, listen to your advise and clean the wheels, didn't realize it was that dirty.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That is definitely one nice bike. Glad you didn't sell it to that bike shop for $100. Utterly nuts to think a bike shop wanted to rip you off like that. I really hope you don't give that bike shop any of your business.


----------



## Nielly (Sep 21, 2009)

Saddle seems appropriate for the year and if you're only riding it to the coffee shop on Sundays ocasionally it will work fine. If it's uncomfortable and you're thinking maybe of doing some long rides on it take it off and put it in storage and get something that works better for you. Nothing ruins a ride like an uncomfortable saddle.


----------



## Gatorback (Jul 11, 2009)

Now move to Boulder or Aspen or Asheville or some other bike mecca and you will be the baddest mo' fo' in town. I would love to find an old classic laying around somewhere and turn it into a commuter bike.

That bike shop owner doesn't happen to have a couple of "old" bikes like that laying around that he would want want to sell me for say $150, a 50% mark up? I'm assuming he/she was either trying to stiff you or, more likely, sells Treks and doesn't even know a classic bike when he sees one.


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

eddie5140 said:


> Thanks, I was thinking about replacing the seat, but I want to keep it original. What to you think?


A brooks would be nice


----------



## sega355 (Jul 27, 2011)

lovely vintage Colnago


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Finally decided on a vintage look, went with the Selle San Marco Rolls. What do you guys think?


----------



## easyridernyc (Jan 10, 2008)

i think if you could find a high end set of clinchers for less then 400 bucks, that ride would be really really sweet

as it is i nontheless commend you sir. job well done.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey, I'll give yout $200 for that bike. LOL

I wouldn't change the tubulars if I was you, but that is because tubulars is pretty much all I ride on my road bikes.


----------



## american psycho (Jul 21, 2005)

looked better with a black saddle, but that's just me.

that bike shop would never get my business again. that bike is worth over $1000 now, easy (i'd pay that if it was my size).

as for the lack of gears, you could try to find a a rare campy nuovo record triple crank and a 124mm bottom bracket (I paid $450 for the pair off ebay), or get a phil woods BB and have your current cranks dtilled/tapped for a small ring. the front deraileur can handle it as can the shifters.

have fun riding that.


----------



## eddie5140 (May 19, 2011)

Thanks American Psycho. I think your right about the black saddle it dosn't get dirty that easy!!! When out and bought a gel seat to see how it feels.


----------



## russd32 (Aug 25, 2011)

Nice bike! It's amazing what a good bath and some decals will do!


----------



## Ronde (Jun 5, 2011)

easyridernyc said:


> i think if you could find a high end set of clinchers for less then 400 bucks, that ride would be really really sweet
> 
> as it is i nontheless commend you sir. job well done.


This is blasphemy. Clinchers would be a move in the wrong direction. This bike is fantastic. I will now require a steel Colnago to "compliment" by carbon tubed one.


----------

